# sas parakalw an mporeitai vohthhste me.

## sk8harddiefast

Yparxei kapoio paidi apo ellada poy na mporei na me vohthhsei me ta gentoo???dn jerw polla kai xreiazomai vohtheia.to mail mou einai sk8harddiefast@gmail.com

An mporei  kai exei thn ypomonh na me vohthhsei kapoios as moy steilei plz giati den jerw poly kala agglika kai genikotera xanomai mesa sto forum.

----------

## think4urs11

Not really sure which lang this might be, so moved from Gentoo Chat to Other Languages.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

is greeklish.greek words but written with latin characters,i am from athens of greece.

----------

## think4urs11

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> is greeklish.greek words but written with latin characters,i am from athens of greece.

 

Well, my translators couldn't really decide between greek and some others  :Wink: 

Moved from Other Languages to Greek.

----------

## parapente

sk8hardddiefast είναι προτιμότερο να γράψεις τι θέλεις να ρωτήσεις εδώ μέσα στο forum έτσι ώστε αν κάποιος έχει την ίδια απορία να του λυθεί. Τώρα για πιο "άμεσες" απαντήσεις μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και στο irc στο κανάλι #gentoo-el στο irc.freenode.net ή στο #gentoo στο GRnet.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

ok!!!!an kai siga siga exw arxisei na synhthhizw to forum.tote htan h 1h mera poy den eixa janaxrhsimopoieisei pote forum sth zwh moy kai ta eixa vrei ola poly mpastoynia!!!!!

----------

